# Who else is kidding in March?



## Missy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am looking forward to this years kiddings. All of mine begin in March. Also all are bred to my carmel colored(I think that is the right color) Nigerian Dwarf buck.

Oberhasli-Tippy is due March 17th.-She was suppose to be bred to another Oberhasli, but she was in  evidently. I didn't think He could even reach her, but alas where there is a will there is a way.

Ginger, Nigerian Dwarf-Chocolate colored, is due March 22nd.

Frankie, LaMancha(also carmel colored)- is due March 28th.

We are currently attempting to breed our Pygmy Pixie with him still, However she refuses to come in heat. I have decided that I must just be missing it and have put them in together. Then I will watch like a hawk for the month of May. 

Our Nubian Doe is not bred and I plan to keep it that way. I feel she needs more time as she wasn't born until the end of April. 

Our Oberhasli doeling, Duecey is also to remain dry this year. She is our only registered goat and we intend to show her as a dry yearing in 2013. This will be my first goat show experience so, I will be doing a lot of research and probably asking lots of questions as I go along. 
Duecey's Mom:
http://www.welbianfarmdairygoats.com/tutlelu-ante-up.html
Duecey's Dad:
http://www.welbianfarmdairygoats.com/sparkling-acres-riding-shotgun.html


----------



## lilhill (Dec 18, 2012)

We have three does due in March.  Kids start arriving here in November and we try to end the kidding season before June.  

Carmel, I believe, is a Pygmy color.  It is not a Nigerian dwarf color.  Would your buck be a chamoise?


----------



## meme (Dec 18, 2012)

Rachel is due March 30th!!!


----------



## Missy (Dec 18, 2012)

lilhill said:
			
		

> We have three does due in March.  Kids start arriving here in November and we try to end the kidding season before June.
> 
> Carmel, I believe, is a Pygmy color.  It is not a Nigerian dwarf color.  Would your buck be a chamoise?


Maybe the color is Cou Clair? He looks like that. Let me find a picture. I am not convince that he is a Nigerian Dwarf to be honest. I am just going by what I am told. lol.

Sorry this is the only picture of him I can currently unearth-lol.


----------



## Missy (Dec 18, 2012)

meme said:
			
		

> Rachel is due March 30th!!!


----------



## julierx1 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have 2 does that are this same color and was told they were pygmy.  I did not know that caramel was a pygmy color.  I have both pygmy and Nigerian. I had a supposedly pygmy that was the color of the one in  pic, who was bred to either a black w/ white belt FB Nigi or my choc. brown pygmy. Her baby turned out caramel w/ white belt so I assume that the nigi was the father due to the belting, but now Im not so sure. Does anyone have a list of colors for both breeds?


----------



## Missy (Dec 18, 2012)

I have no idea. I am much much more familiar with bigger dairy goats. His legs are longer and thinner(even though he is short) In person, none of his body structure resembles a pygmy... That was my first guess though.


----------



## julierx1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Almost all of my pygmies are the same build as this one. Nothing like what I see when I google pygmy and find that their bellies look like they are gonna drag the ground.  Mine either have something else in them or maybe they are not all exact.


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 18, 2012)

I have one due March 12.  I thought I had another one due the end of March but looks like that isn't the case, so hopefully she is pregnant now and will be due in April or May.    I think there are going to be lots of baby pics on here starting in February.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 18, 2012)

I have one Kiko doe due on March 5th. She's had triplets every kidding and I'm hoping she keeps that up.


----------



## julierx1 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Gagroundhog (Dec 18, 2012)

Three more for march


----------



## Missy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hurray!


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Dec 19, 2012)

3 due in Feb. 2 Due in march and 2 we dont have dates on but one has a few months to go and is looking huge, her sister last year was literally a half a foot away from touching the groud the day she kidded!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 19, 2012)

julierx1 said:
			
		

> I have 2 does that are this same color and was told they were pygmy.  I did not know that caramel was a pygmy color.  I have both pygmy and Nigerian. I had a supposedly pygmy that was the color of the one in  pic, who was bred to either a black w/ white belt FB Nigi or my choc. brown pygmy. Her baby turned out caramel w/ white belt so I assume that the nigi was the father due to the belting, but now Im not so sure. Does anyone have a list of colors for both breeds?


http://www.maggidans.com/pygmy_colors.htm

http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/ND_suggested_colors_patterns.php

The AGS Nigerian Dwarf Goat color chart/patterns doesn't appear to be as complete as one I have seen earlier, but can't seem to locate that one.  Maybe it's too early in the morning for my brain to have fully kicked in.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry, I duplicated a post.  From the photo, he does look like he has Nigerian mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 19, 2012)

I have 2 due in March and 2 due before then. Unless they are just tricking me and they are not pregnant.


----------



## Missy (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay! More March kiddings!

I was wondering if he could be Nigerian Dwarf x Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf x Alpine or Pygmy x Alpine. What do you think?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope I have 4 or 5 due in March.  But I would say at least 3 at this point. Our young, first fresheners we breed to kid in March. The rest of the herd is due in January.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 19, 2012)

I have 2 due the last week of January, and 3 due the first 2 weeks of March.  My Nubian won't come into heat even though she has been in with the buck since September.  Did the same thing last year and finally came in on December 18.  Not so this year.  Unless she snuck one in on me.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 19, 2012)

Not Kidding, But I am Lambing 180 Sheep in March, and another 50 Sheep in June. 
This is when our real Christmas begins. You never know how many she will have or
what colors, or what sex. No might be better then Christmas, Aside from all the family
and friends.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 19, 2012)

I have 5 or maybe 6 due in March. It is going to be a busy month.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 19, 2012)

I have 10 ewes due in May next year.
I have a loooonng time to wait!


----------



## poorboys (Dec 20, 2012)

I have one due jan 23, several in feb and march, I have about 12 does kidding this year, I came across a guy from our area who wanted to sell his 7 goats, 6 does and 1 buck kid, He sold them to me for 50. each, and spotted goats at that, when I went to pick them up lord and behold if he did'nt have papers on all of them, how lucky was that, 3 are already bred back to a regisited buck, He had goats since he was a kid and showed in 4-h and had just gotten a teaching job and just wanted to sell, I was the lucky one!!!!! GOOOD LUCK WITH EVERY-ONES KIDDING SEASON!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Dec 20, 2012)

poorboys said:
			
		

> I have one due jan 23, several in feb and march, I have about 12 does kidding this year, I came across a guy from our area who wanted to sell his 7 goats, 6 does and 1 buck kid, He sold them to me for 50. each, and spotted goats at that, when I went to pick them up lord and behold if he did'nt have papers on all of them, how lucky was that, 3 are already bred back to a regisited buck, He had goats since he was a kid and showed in 4-h and had just gotten a teaching job and just wanted to sell, I was the lucky one!!!!! GOOOD LUCK WITH EVERY-ONES KIDDING SEASON!!!!!!


 Congrats!!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 20, 2012)

poorboys said:
			
		

> I have one due jan 23, several in feb and march, I have about 12 does kidding this year, I came across a guy from our area who wanted to sell his 7 goats, 6 does and 1 buck kid, He sold them to me for 50. each, and spotted goats at that, when I went to pick them up lord and behold if he did'nt have papers on all of them, how lucky was that, 3 are already bred back to a regisited buck, He had goats since he was a kid and showed in 4-h and had just gotten a teaching job and just wanted to sell, I was the lucky one!!!!! GOOOD LUCK WITH EVERY-ONES KIDDING SEASON!!!!!!



as close as I can get to a jealous emoticon.


----------



## Missy (Dec 30, 2012)

I noticed some string goop, kinda pinkish from my lamancha doe today. I think she may be aborting. Not 100% though. I will keep watch. There was no signs of a fetus anywhere cross your fingers this is just some pregnancy thing. I will be watching for a future heat cycle again.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm.  Doesn't sound good.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got a small goat herd. 7 females and a buck. Two just kidded in December. I have three first timers that will go the first of April!


----------



## Missy (Dec 30, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Doesn't sound good.  Fingers crossed for you.


No, it doesn't sound good at all  I am contimplating if I will breed her again in January for June babies if she does cycle, or if I will just hold off until next year. 

Also trying to figure out why why why my pygmy doe is not cycling. She is not developing an udder, and the buck has shown no interest in her. Grr.


----------



## G6momma (Dec 31, 2012)

We have 2 due in March! We are newbies and VERY excited but nervous!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 1, 2013)

We breed after our state fair so we always ended up with the majority of ours kidding in March!


----------



## cutie123600 (Jan 2, 2013)

If the last three girls are pregnant then they are due in March, so far two of them have come back into heat but now that I'm this far from when I usually make time for breeding I don't have time for the buck to come out and breed the two girls again... I hope the last three are preggers..


----------



## Hickoryneck (Jan 3, 2013)

I have 5 who are hopefully bred this year one is due the end of Feb and the others in March so far all are getting rounder but one she is a small doe and had a single last year so I think she is going for a repeat this year on one hand I will just be happy for her to freshen but on the other I like 2-3 kids per doe but she is my baby so I doubt I could bring myself to sell her for only having singles


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

If my calculations are correct, my two NDs will be kidding in march.  

They have a record of twins for one and Triplets for the other.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hopefully Daisy, my Nubian/LaMancha doe was bred and is due March 12th. I'm a newbie at the whole Breeding/Pregnancy/Kidding process.


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a doe due in March as well. My girl Yoko (the doe in my avatar). Her due date is March 8th!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 11, 2013)

How are everyone's Doe's due in March doing? Mine don't look extremely pregnant but getting bigger everyday.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

My Alana is getting real big. She has only kidded triplets before (3 times) and I'm hoping for three again. She is mighty big.


----------



## G6momma (Jan 11, 2013)

Both of my girls ar FF... I have no due date since we put them in a pasture. I just think mine should be bigger and have more of an udder?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine don't get udders until about a month before kidding date and she doesn't have one. I wouldn't think yours should have a bag yet.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 12, 2013)

My girl who is due the middle of March is coming along nicely.  She is huge, already starting to look uncomfortable and just yesterday I noticed her udder starting to develop.  She dried off quickly after being bred and her udder was totally flat, now she just has a small little bump of an udder.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 12, 2013)

My Brandy, due March 5, is HUGE. This will be her second freshening, and I am betting on at least trips.  Her udder is just this little handful, but it is coming along.  She is eating everything in sight if she can, and when she walks she already swings from side to side.  Sure hope she doesn't bust.


----------



## Missy (Jan 21, 2013)

My Lamancha doe aborted at the begining of this month  

My Nigerian Dwarf is looking very pregnant, She had twins last time, I am figureing the same again. Due March 22

My Oberhasli is not looking pregnant at all However she didn't really "look" pregnant or develop an early udder much last time and was bred to a nubian that was about 150lbs. This time she is bred to a tiny Nigerian dwarf. She is due March 17th. She has definietly not come back into heat(she is very obnoxious when in heat), So I am not sure.


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 21, 2013)

My Nubian/Alpine Doe is due in March.I think. I am not sure of when she was bred, but I believe it was in October. She is showing.


----------



## G6momma (Jan 21, 2013)

My Nubian/Alpine doe is barely showing. Her belly is hanging a little lower then normal. No udder still.... Geeze I hope she didn't abort without me knowing.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 21, 2013)

My Kiko/Nubian is due the first week of March.  She is huge already.


----------



## Missy (Jan 22, 2013)

So many kiddings...So much time left  I am going through baby withdrawls.....


----------



## babsbag (Jan 22, 2013)

I have one ff boer that is now wider than she is tall and she isn't due for another 6 weeks. I am praying that it is multiples and not one big one. She is not a big girl.

I have one that I just had confirmed bred, but no idea when she is due. I don't remember putting her in with the buck unitl Dec. so it could be a while, but then again, it could be in March along with most everyone else. I have 7 or 8 does due in March and the other 2 or 3 due the beginnin of April. It is going to be a long and busy March.

Luckily my son is home for awhile so I can put him on kid watch while I am at work. Not sure he would recognize a doe in labor, but I think he will recognize one being born.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got two that could kid now in 14 days and one due on March 5th. All have nice bags and the ones about to kid have large bags already.


----------



## Missy (Jan 29, 2013)

Only 49 days left until my Oberhasli is due(unless she didn't get bred-no clear indicators she didn't show much at all when she was bred to a big nubian last year, I am not expecting much if any showing now that she is bred to a tiny ND. I am so excited! It is going to be a long 49 days!


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 29, 2013)

I know how you feel.  I still have 43 days left and even though we have come so far, it seems like forever away.  My poor girl is huge, uncomfortable and looks like she is going to explode so I know these last 43 days are going to be very long for her.


----------



## Amp (Jan 29, 2013)

We have 2 does due in March.  These will be our first kids


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 29, 2013)

We have 2 in March 1 in May... and 2 just got bred yetserday for June ( way late for us but had to wait for those 2, to come in heat)

ps love all the babie goatie pics here!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 29, 2013)

Got two Kikos due in 12 day but kid in 7 days then another doe two days behind then my other Kiko doe is due three weeks later.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I have 6 due end of March, but a couple of them are so hard to tell.


----------



## Missy (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep, it's official, I need more goats. lol. I have anywhere from 1-4 goats kidding this year(I know when they all were bred, But 3 were big girls and I am not sure if it took or not. Next year I will have 7 kidding. I like that number much better


----------



## Missy (Feb 5, 2013)

Tippy is back in the running! I was starting to think that she didn't get bred afterall since I was seeing no signs at all (I am not the most patient goat momma out there) When low and behold, I felt babies moving today. Quite active actually. I also noticed she is starting to finally build her udder.


----------



## bbredmom (Feb 6, 2013)

Supposed to have one in march, and one in April. I'm hoping for both! Babies!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2013)

I have three does due to kid in March. Two 1st generation mini-alpines bred and one standard alpine bred to my 1st generation mini-alpine buck. They are due March 5th, 6th and the other I think the next week. I can hardly wait. These will be my first 2nd generations born and I am excited!


----------

